# CRAZY IDEA 4 MY STEERING WHHEL



## SamLow (Nov 12, 2002)

WHAT UP LAYITLOW I GOT A CRAZY IDEA I WAN TO PUT TO WORK JUST NEED INPUT OR IDEAS IF ANYONE HAS SEENANYTHING LIKE IT.

i WAN TO BUILD A WIRE WHEEL STEERING WHEEL ACTUALLY USING REAL SPOKES, REAL ADAPTERS, AND A 2 WING KNOCK OFF.

PROCESS WOULD INVOLVE CUTTING AN ADAPTER TO WHERE I JUST HAVE THE CENTER WHERE THE 2-WING WILL TREAD WELD A PLATE WITH DRILLED HOLES AT BOTTOM THAT WOULD ACTUALLY BOLT ON TO STEERING COLUM WELD THE SPOKES INDIVIDUALLY TO THE ADAPTER CUTTING A WIRE WHEEL TO WHERE I JUST HAVE THE LIP WELD SPOKES AS WELL ALL AROUND THE LIP GRING AND SMOOTH ALL WELDS CUSTOM MAKE A STEERING WHEEL COVER BLACK WITH A CENTER WHITE LINE ALL AROUND AND LEAST BUT NOT FINAL TREAD THE KNOCK OFF AND WOULD LOOK JUST LIKE A WIRE WHEEL. WHAT DO YOU THINK?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

garbage, do you know how thick that wheel would be with the knockoff?? :thumbsdown:


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

SamLow said:


> WHAT UP LAYITLOW I GOT A CRAZY IDEA I WAN TO PUT TO WORK JUST NEED INPUT OR IDEAS IF ANYONE HAS SEENANYTHING LIKE IT.
> 
> i WAN TO BUILD A WIRE WHEEL STEERING WHEEL ACoTUALLY USING REAL SPOKES, REAL ADAPTERS, AND A 2 WING KNOCK OFF.
> 
> PROCESS WOULD INVOLVE CUTTING AN ADAPTER TO WHERE I JUST HAVE THE CENTER WHERE THE 2-WING WILL TREAD WELD A PLATE WITH DRILLED HOLES AT BOTTOM THAT WOULD ACTUALLY BOLT ON TO STEERING COLUM WELD THE SPOKES INDIVIDUALLY TO THE ADAPTER CUTTING A WIRE WHEEL TO WHERE I JUST HAVE THE LIP WELD SPOKES AS WELL ALL AROUND THE LIP GRING AND SMOOTH ALL WELDS CUSTOM MAKE A STEERING WHEEL COVER BLACK WITH A CENTER WHITE LINE ALL AROUND AND LEAST BUT NOT FINAL TREAD THE KNOCK OFF AND WOULD LOOK JUST LIKE A WIRE WHEEL. WHAT DO YOU THINK?


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

^^^^^^^^ x2


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

Like nike just do it! Sir for all you know u might just b a trend pioneer! Sounds intetesting


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

KAKALAK said:


> garbage, do you know how thick that wheel would be with the knockoff?? :thumbsdown:


x2, that bish is gonna poke out at ya almost a foot by the time the knockoff is on right into your chest if you plan on using an actual knockoff adapter.


----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)

find someone that works on rod iron fences they can fab up anything, draw out your plans. don,t listen to the sheep


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

joeycutlass said:


> find someone that works on rod iron fences they can fab up anything, draw out your plans. don,t listen to the sheep


by far a sheep foolio, just rying to keep dude from wasting time and money.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Could work like dude said I would get a steering wheel that aleady is made with a adapter to fit or just get a grant wire steering wheel about 350


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

SamLow said:


> WHAT UP LAYITLOW I GOT A CRAZY IDEA I WAN TO PUT TO WORK JUST NEED INPUT OR IDEAS IF ANYONE HAS SEENANYTHING LIKE IT.
> 
> i WAN TO BUILD A WIRE WHEEL STEERING WHEEL ACTUALLY USING REAL SPOKES, REAL ADAPTERS, AND A 2 WING KNOCK OFF.
> 
> PROCESS WOULD INVOLVE CUTTING AN ADAPTER TO WHERE I JUST HAVE THE CENTER WHERE THE 2-WING WILL TREAD WELD A PLATE WITH DRILLED HOLES AT BOTTOM THAT WOULD ACTUALLY BOLT ON TO STEERING COLUM WELD THE SPOKES INDIVIDUALLY TO THE ADAPTER CUTTING A WIRE WHEEL TO WHERE I JUST HAVE THE LIP WELD SPOKES AS WELL ALL AROUND THE LIP GRING AND SMOOTH ALL WELDS CUSTOM MAKE A STEERING WHEEL COVER BLACK WITH A CENTER WHITE LINE ALL AROUND AND LEAST BUT NOT FINAL TREAD THE KNOCK OFF AND WOULD LOOK JUST LIKE A WIRE WHEEL. WHAT DO YOU THINK?


DONT LET HATERS SLOW YA DOWN
ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE WITH CREATIVITY AND SKILL 
I WOULD KEEP ALL IDEAS TO YOURSELF TILL ITS FINISHED NO MATTER WHAT IT IS THEN BUST IT OUT ON ALL THE HATERS THEY BUY SHIT THATS FINISHED PRODUCTS
I WOULD PHOTOSHOP ALL IDEAS FIRST THEN START ON BLUEPRINTS FOR FABBING
KEEP IT ALL TO YA SELF SON
GOOD LUCK~


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

Sounds interesting.Couple of things to consider though.
1.How realistic do u want it to look?
2.How many spokes? 72,80 100?
3.Are u doing all the fabrication yourself?
4.Will it be for show or actual use?

U might want to hit up KrazyKutting and see if they can replicate a wire wheel.That way it doesn't look out of proportions with your interior.They could probable design the mounting hub fit a real knock off.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

REGALS ONLY MOBB said:


> DONT LET HATERS SLOW YA DOWN
> ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE WITH CREATIVITY AND SKILL
> I WOULD KEEP ALL IDEAS TO YOURSELF TILL ITS FINISHED NO MATTER WHAT IT IS THEN BUST IT OUT ON ALL THE HATERS THEY BUY SHIT THATS FINISHED PRODUCTS
> I WOULD PHOTOSHOP ALL IDEAS FIRST THEN START ON BLUEPRINTS FOR FABBING
> ...


:cheesy:


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

try it out, u can use one of those spoke spinners.


----------



## Dirty69 (May 22, 2007)

Sounds like a cool idea. You could make the hub short for the wires with just a little thread on top for the knock off. Good luck. And like the others said, don't let the sheep slow you down. Bet if you can make it work they'll be jockin you style in a min.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

somerstyle said:


> try it out, u can use one of those spoke spinners.


I've seen a spinning wire wheel as a steering wheel in a slab video on youtube. Not sure about how it was mounted but looked cheap. 


The size on a wheel adapter and knockoff are just too big to be proportionate. I think it could look real clean if done right. Maybe a smaller spinner like from Mgb or corvette.


----------



## SYCKO-AZ (May 9, 2008)

I would put the whole wheel with tire and everything no cutting. You never know when you're gonna get a flat out in the streets. Jk don't do that lol


----------



## S__1 (Mar 4, 2011)

try it and keep trying it until it comes out right, keep thinking of new ideas. ignore the negative comments and pay attention to the good ones. ask questions here if needed. ive taken heat over some hydro installs. post pics and keep trying new things, its what lowriding is about.


----------

